# Rotator Cuff Clarification



## lwinegar (Jul 24, 2008)

Can anyone clarify the diffrence between the following three ICD-9 codes
1. 840.4  2. 727.61 and 3. 726.10.  I am really having a hard time with 840.4 and 727.61.  I am rather new at this, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pharmon (Jul 24, 2008)

840 series is for a sprain, (injury and acute)  727.61 is when the patient has a chronic condition and it has to be a ruptured and non-traumatic, and most tears are acute and traumatic.  726.10 is if its chronic problems, on-going condition, and depending on what tendon they are describing in their report it could fall under 726.19


----------



## lwinegar (Jul 24, 2008)

so, a full thickness tear would fall into 727.61.  A degenerative tear would fall into 726.10 and a small tear or an "injury" would be a 840.4 then . . .


----------



## pharmon (Jul 24, 2008)

727.61 is a ruptured tendon, and the report would generate the wording "ruptured" in order to be used.  In the history of the pt. does it state "injury" for the exam taking place?  If so then go to the 840 series for the sprain.  If the report is just stating torn rotator cuff, supraintus tendon, 726.10 is safe for your dx.  I hope this helps.


----------

